# Wer von Euch kommt eigentlich zur RPC?



## ZAM (18. April 2008)

Am *26. April *beginnt die Role Play Convention 2008 in Münster.
Das buffed-Team ist vor Ort, Ihr auch?


Ab sofort könnt Ihr übrigens das neue Role-Play-Convention hier auf buffed.de nutzen, um Euch für die Messe zu verabreden, Mitfahrgelegenheiten zu suchen,  oder was Euch sonst zur Messe auf dem Herzen liegt. Natürlich bieten wir Euch damit auch nach der Messe eine Plattform, damit Ihr Euch über Eure Erlebnisse und Eindrücke von der RPC2008 auszutauschen könnt.


----------



## ZAM (18. April 2008)

So, nochmal Thread-Reset, nachdem die Frage bzgl. "Wer kommt" anscheinend als "Wer kommt nicht?" verstanden wurde und die bisherigen Antworten aus Reaktionen dieser wohl ausversehen falsch gelesenen Frage bestanden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mankind.WWE (18. April 2008)

Also Mankind.WWE(Meine Wenigkeit) und ragnarok0 werden dort sein und euch sicherlich auch besuchen.


----------



## Avyn (19. April 2008)

Ich komm auf jeden Fall  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonsdeath (20. April 2008)

ich leider nicht obwohl ich gerne würde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chrhom (20. April 2008)

Ich wered auch da sein zusammen mit 3 weiteren wow-irren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gleichmal n bisschen spammen hier:

Wir suchen immernoch ganz dringend eine übernachtungsmöglichkeit für 4 Personen von 25.04.2007 bis 27.04.2007 oder wenn möglich auch zum 28.04.2007. 
keine Sorge wir wollen nicht bei euch einreiten, suchen eine pansion oder kleines hotel zu bezahlbaren preisen.

bitte meldet euch damit wir auch den buffed-stand plündern können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chrhom (20. April 2008)

omg bitte nich auf rechtschreibung usw achten *duckundweg*

lol lol


----------



## bagge93 (21. April 2008)

ich komm am samstag und ich bring noch so nen HdRO-Gammler mit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  WoW ftw

und wo wir grad schonma hier sind - kommt nochwer aus oldenburg dahin? und viel wichtiger: wer vom buffedteam wird alles anwesend sein?


----------



## Mankind.WWE (21. April 2008)

Kommen aus Barßel.. nicht soo weit von Oldenburg.. vllt bring ich noch nen Kumpel mit^^


----------



## Vanía (21. April 2008)

wui komme mit freundin und gilden kollegen(er kommt aus kölle,ich ms^^) am samstag und sonntag... war letztes jahr schon da,es war einfach geil^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jeNoova (22. April 2008)

Bin da! =]


----------



## Dannie (22. April 2008)

Ich bin auch da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*und dickes Thx an buffed* hab 2 Tickets gewonnen 

Müssen meine Freunde wohl mitkommen ^.^


----------

